# Calling all dog owners



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*hoover junior *

Yesterday my lovely hoover jnr. finally gave up the ghost.
Hans has doctored and nursed it for years, but this time its truly dead.
Today we borrowed a Fakir upright hoover from our trusted electrical shop, but this thing weighs 1 stone 8 lb. I couldn´t possibly push that around for 45 mins.
The hoover jnr weighs half that because it has a cotton bag not a solid body.
What do you people use to pick up the dogs hair?
In Germany they don´t have lovely warm carpets like we/you do in England, its a lot of tiles and wooden floors, carpet is just a floor covering no pile as such.
We do have an axminster look alike (no where near the quality) so I need an English type hoover preferably one with a soft bag.
Any idea´s please


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

We've got a Miele Complete C3 Cat and Dog. Expensive but damn good. We've always found Miele vacuums to be excellent quality and long lasting. We'd still have the last one if stepdaughter hadn't tried to hoover up the contents of the bath that she had overfilled! She thought it was a wet & dry! It wasn't!!!!


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

.....by the way Jan, when I saw the thread title and then the first few words of your post, I feared the worst!!!!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We are very sensibly Germanic:wink2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

caulkhead said:


> .....by the way Jan, when I saw the thread title and then the first few words of your post, I feared the worst!!!!


Oh I am sorry, I will alter the first words because I can´t alter the title.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Have you thought about GTec?

We have two at home in the UK, upstairs and downstairs and one in Spain, demonstrates how good we think they are. Copes with the hairs from our Cocker Spaniel very well. Daughter in law has a Giant Schnauzer, A Spinone and Sealyham and she doesn't have any issues either.

Nice and light as well.

http://www.gtech.co.uk/cordless-vac...ez5CgLzqWVrF2wpMprSnJr_hE8TKucRQaAlxCEALw_wcB


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Another vote for Miele.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My mums Hoover Junior finally died after many repairs. It must have been 50 years old.
We then bought a Hoover bagless and hated it from day one. 
It might be bag-less but has 5 filters that need cleaning every other use. I end up covered in dust and fuming.

We did then buy a 2,400 watt drag around just before they limited power to 1,400 watt. It's so powerful it lifts any carpet but really does the job well. 
It's a H Koinig and probably made in Germany and might be phased out now.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

EJB said:


> We are very sensibly Germanic:wink2:


Took a while for that to sink in EJB :laugh:
There would be a few accidents and maybe broken bones if we were, this is a dogs house, they couldn´t chase a ball on a Germanic floor.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I solved the problem by getting rid of the dog>


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

javea said:


> Have you thought about GTec?
> 
> We have two at home in the UK, upstairs and downstairs and one in Spain, demonstrates how good we think they are. Copes with the hairs from our Cocker Spaniel very well. Daughter in law has a Giant Schnauzer, A Spinone and Sealyham and she doesn't have any issues either.
> 
> ...


Do Cocker spaniels loose much hair javea (sorry I don´t know your name) the other dogs seem to be dogs that are trimmed.
Our GSD sheds more and more as he gets older and the Sheltie will have what seems a complete change of coat 3 or 4 times a year.
I have a feeling a battery operated machine won´t be man enough although it looks a super thing.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> I solved the problem by getting rid of the dog>


If you were mine I´d get rid of you first :frown2:
I honestly don´t know what we would do without dogs, it is getting to a time when we have to think about what comes next, but at the moment he, Shade, is still so full of life I think he may out live us.
I have another little story to tell, but later, on his thread.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> If you were mine I´d get rid of you first :frown2:
> I honestly don´t know what we would do without dogs, it is getting to a time when we have to think about what comes next, but at the moment he, Shade, is still so full of life I think he may out live us.
> I have another little story to tell, but later, on his thread.


Don't worry Jan, my dad brought home a dog when I was five, a greyhound red setter cross called Jack.

He died when I was 21, in all that time he followed me faithfully, I could never come to terms with replacing him.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Matchlock said:


> Don't worry Jan, my dad brought home a dog when I was five, a greyhound red setter cross called Jack.
> 
> He died when I was 21, in all that time he followed me faithfully, I could never come to terms with replacing him.


I´ve said before, we tried being without a dog, it lasted from August 2005 to Feb 2006 we just hated it without, even though we were extremely busy getting the house organised.
Never regreted our Shade or Motley who came 4 years later, or any other dog we have had. Like humans you love them all for different reasons, I could never say I have loved one dog more than another.
Don´t get me going about dogs or I´ll be here all night.

The *vacuum cleaners*,  I am looking to see if they are available here and if we could possibly seee them working.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

JanHank said:


> I´ve said before, we tried being without a dog, it lasted from August 2005 to Feb 2006 we just hated it without, even though we were extremely busy getting the house organised.
> Never regreted our Shade or Motley who came 4 years later, or any other dog we have had. Like humans you love them all for different reasons, I could never say I have loved one dog more than another.
> Don´t get me going about dogs or I´ll be here all night.
> 
> The *vacuum cleaners*, I am looking to see if they are available here and if we could possibly seee them working.


So Jan tell me about your dogs:laugh:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We are very fond of dogs too, but we seem top find that new dogs never quite match up to the previous dogs and then after a short while they magically improve so much that they become the best dog you've ever had, but only by a small margin obviously.

I'm not nearly as fond of vacuum cleaners as I am of dogs.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

What's a vacuum cleaner?:scratch:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its one of those things people who don´t have dogs don´t need much and those who have dogs that don´t shed thier coats probably don´t bother with very often.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our Border Collie sheds for France, and our Dyson for the house is about at useful at picking it up as the dog is...... it works well when freshly emptied but clogs and fills within a little while, not a make that I would recommend.

We also have a VERY old Vax which works well and would suchk the coat straight off the dog cutting out the middleman, but we don't use it like that.....

We are looking at getting a GTech for the MH as the Dyson handheld is cr4p and the battery has died, it gave a whole 7 minutes of cleaning - on a good day, and that was not even enough for the MH...... the GTech spposedly does 40+ minutes...... but I do not know how long it takes to recharge (the Dyson took hours......)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What a crap thread

Long haired dogs don't moult hair

They moult under coat , a bit like tumble weed 

The dyson copes perfectly 

And the MHF hound from Hell

Is clipped into a bear for his holidays 

Cool, dries easily as he likes to swim 

Still he will soon relinquish his title 

We need another MHF hound from hell to step forward 

Maybe not from hell 

A teddy bear would be good 

Aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just to say that AFAIK the undercoat is made from a material called "hair" - it is an exudation from the hair follicles of the skin, it is not as coarse as the top coat and is primarily there for insulation and warmth, hence why dogs shed it inthe summer.

I combed our Border Collie again and rebrushed him (a daily occurrence for the brushing) as we find the combs remove the burrs that he picks up most easily and he LOVES being combed and goes into "dog meditation heaven" while being done, and woe betide us if we try to stop - his paws come up to remind us to keep going. I have collected half a waste paper bucket of undercoat (and burrs) over the last few days. He also sheds this tumbleweed everywhere he goes and we find it where he does NOT go, through closed doors etc. so it is obviously carried easily by air currents as well as us as we move around.

BUt, do we regret having him? Not one little bit and frankly it is a small price to pay for the companionship he gives us without any prejudice on his behalf.

Sadly, our Dyson does not cope as well as Sandra's appears to do and does get clogged easily, you used to be able to get them serviced for around £80 but AFAIL they have now stopped that service. The hand held one is several years old and has had a new battery once and a new motor and charging system once (it died within the John Lewis Guarantee period), but they no longer make that model and as I said, the battery life was too short even when it was brand new for the MH - hence why I am looking at the GTech which is not much more expensive than the Dyson used to be........


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Do Cocker spaniels loose much hair javea (sorry I don´t know your name) the other dogs seem to be dogs that are trimmed.
> Our GSD sheds more and more as he gets older and the Sheltie will have what seems a complete change of coat 3 or 4 times a year.
> I have a feeling a battery operated machine won´t be man enough although it looks a super thing.


Hi Jan, it's Mike.:laugh:

She sheds fairly lightly but it results in fairly large clumps of fur in various places around the house. The GTech copes very well and compresses the sucked up debris into a nice nice tight roll that you eject from the tubular waste receptacle via a lever incorporated within it. When daughter in law originally bought one I scoffed a bit about its efficiency, she asked me to vacuum our hall carpet with the Dyson, she then went over again with the GTech and I had to take back my negative opinion as a lot more was picked up.

You can try and return within 30 days if not happy with it.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Our Border Collie sheds for France, and our Dyson for the house is about at useful at picking it up as the dog is...... it works well when freshly emptied but clogs and fills within a little while, not a make that I would recommend.
> 
> but I do not know how long it takes to recharge (the Dyson took hours......)


It takes 4 hours when completely discharged, you can but an additional battery so it is possible to have a fully charged replacement ready if the cleaning takes more than about 40 minutes.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We really don't have a problem Dave 
I've two, one up one down
He is allowed anywhere in the house 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ps

And there is abigdifferencebetween "hair " and undercoat 

Once by mistake We had a short haired German Shepherd 

Boy did he moult 
Loved him though, Oliver 

Never made the same mistake again though 

And the hound from hell will be the last of his kind 

But then again, who could ever equal him ? 

Who could love and hate in equal measures ?

He's been the MHF hound from Hell for many years 

And he bows out gracefully , with a snarl and a smile 

And following his lead

So do I 

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

aldra said:


> Ps
> 
> And there is abigdifferencebetween "hair " and undercoat
> 
> ...


To the last bit Sandra, I really hope that you don't bow out, whether gracefully or disgracefully:smile2:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We have this fellow and a Dyson upright, its not very good or reliable, keeps blocking.

Need to change to something else, may look at the Miele mentioned here, we have a Miele tumble dryer and it is brilliant.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

It wouldn't let me upload 2 photos on the same post for some strange reason.

We also have this young lady I was trying to say who is enjoying her yearly ice cream.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have the Dyson Animal which is supposed to be the best for pet hair. I have to say it is probably the best I have had but have not tried Miele or G Tech. It is rather heavy though. This is compensated for by the big ball, that it glides on, so it is easy to push around but is heavy to lug upstairs. (note to self - must treat myself to an upstairs one like Sandra!). The new one has an adjustable suction head on the brush bar. If I put it on max I cannot push the thing because it is stuck to the floor!


Liking the reviews for the G Tech as daughter has given us one (think it is a G Tech) recently that is going to be used in the Fifth Wheeler.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry, my dog is a Romanian Naughty Hound  He has a coat similar to a GSD.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have a Miele, Dyson Upright and Dyson Animal and none of um pick up sight hound hairs very well when stuck in carpets, I’m sure the bu**ers have barbs on um.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Pat, but heavy I do not want (back and hip problem) we have an ancient hoover I am using until we can find what we want.
If only they would make an upright with the soft bag they are so much lighter, unfortunately I can´t find a second hand one :frown2:.
When I say ancient, Hans´s Mother bought this hoover second hand when they moved to England in 1957, its still used regularly in the workshop.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

greygit said:


> We have a Miele, Dyson Upright and Dyson Animal and none of um pick up sight hound hairs very well when stuck in carpets, I'm sure the bu**ers have barbs on um.


It's a pain, (like our lurcher,) but we usually end up going over the furniture with one of those sticky fluff removers to get rid of our lurchers hair. How can a dog with almost more pink skin than hair moult so much. Our other dog, a deer-hound cross absolutely loves being hoovered. He'll stand there all day if he could, then walks away shedding hair as he goes. Still, as they say, a clean tidy house is the sign of a wasted life:laugh:

Malcolm


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I wouldn't want dog hairs 

Inspite of tuggys post long ago, when we removed the bottom kitchen screwed in door to reach the pump, gathered over years 

And hairs were there 

We don't have them

We do have tumble weed, his underneath coat, not hair, but fur 

And our dysen deals easily with them 

Plus as he's clipped to a bear, a bit like the Old English sheep dog

He's fine to swim on his holiday

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Thanks Pat, but heavy I do not want (back and hip problem) we have an ancient hoover I am using until we can find what we want.
> If only they would make an upright with the soft bag they are so much lighter, unfortunately I can´t find a second hand one :frown2:.
> When I say ancient, Hans´s Mother bought this hoover second hand when they moved to England in 1957, its still used regularly in the workshop.


 Blimey that is old! You should look into getting it entered into the Guinness Book of Records.
I think you will find the suction much better when you change. The reason they moved away from the soft bags was because the suction was compromised I think.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Jan, I have just come across this thread I thought it was all about dogs, not realising it was to do with vacuum cleaners.

We have an "Oreck Hepa Cello Hypoallergenic", it is about ten years old now so model name may have changed. Have a look at the Orek website, you might be surprised at the weight of them and find something suitable.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Hi Jan, I have just come across this thread I thought it was all about dogs, not realising it was to do with vacuum cleaners.
> 
> We have an "Oreck Hepa Cello Hypoallergenic", it is about ten years old now so model name may have changed. Have a look at the Orek website, you might be surprised at the weight of them and find something suitable.


I can´t find anything here or in the UK, only .com and .ca where did you buy yours Drew?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

http://www.oreck.com/oreck-upright-vacuum-cleaners

I hope this helps Jan. We bought ours due to its lightness, a little expensive but worth every penny we paid.

Drew


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for looking it up Drew.
No source here or the UK, I think USofA is rather a long way to order from there.
Looks a super thing, soft bag making it light.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a couple of 110v. transformers for sale?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I have a couple of 110v. transformers for sale?
> 
> Ray.


Wos that got to do with the price of eggs?
Do they still use 110v in the USofA Ray?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Jan, I bought mine in the UK.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Wos that got to do with the price of eggs?
> Do they still use 110v in the USofA Ray?


Yep.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

what do you think of this, same cleaner

https://www.johnlewis.com/store/seb...pright-vacuum-cleaner/p1993482?navAction=jump

https://www.amazon.de/SEBO-Automati...8&qid=1501685820&sr=1-2&keywords=sebo+pet+eco


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I would bleed before paying £330 let alone £1,050.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

caulkhead said:


> We've got a Miele Complete C3 Cat and Dog. Expensive but damn good. We've always found Miele vacuums to be excellent quality and long lasting. We'd still have the last one if stepdaughter hadn't tried to hoover up the contents of the bath that she had overfilled! She thought it was a wet & dry! It wasn't!!!!


I have looked at this one on youtube, but nowhere does it show the underpart of the cleaning head, how does it beat the carpet?






at 5.52


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's the same as ours by the look of it. It has a rotary brush in the head, if it is.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Why don´t they show you the underside of any of the cleaners in the adds.
Hans is so reluctant to buy anything he can´t first handle, turn upside down and inside out if possible.
We are still looking, its really getting on my wick, why did my lovely little hoover junior have to go phut on me :crying:
Still using the 60 yrs plus hoover, but its not getting all the hair up on first pass.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

We bought a Dyson V6 Animal cordless about 3 months ago and reckon it's brilliant. Light and easy to use, lasts 20 minutes on a charge, which is ample unless you have a very big house. It also has plenty of attachments, which some of the other makes don't. Cleans up the dog hairs, no problem. I know of several other people who have one and everybody rates them very highly.

Nick.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

erneboy said:


> That's the same as ours by the look of it. It has a rotary brush in the head, if it is.


Yep! It has a very fast rotary brush!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have one, in the van

In the house we rely on the ball dyson, one downstairs one up 

Now the rotary brush in the van can get clogged with hairs, but easy to remove

But shadow isn't shedding hairs he's shedding fur 

But he's booked in to be close clipped, like an old English sheep dog 

Sad really because long coated he is magnificent 

But it's hot for travel, very very wet for swimming 

A pain in the van 

And like me in old age he no longer needs to be magnificent 

Just comfortable 

And he looks like a magnificent brown bear clipped 

And he's no longer the MHF from hell dog

Well almost not 

Sandra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have the Miele in the video it is good but no mach for sight hound hairs on carpets.:crying:

I liked the way the guy in the video demonstrated how easy it was to move around when he didn’t have the cable pulled out and plugged in.:grin2:


----------

